# Contender Asia



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

If you havent seen this....watch it.

Same format as the original contender, but with a better looking host (its a woman) and its muay thai not boxing.

16 fighters split into 2 camps, the wild boars v Tiger kings.

2 fighters represent the uk:

Sean wright

Sean Wright is one of the most colorful foreign Muay Thai fighters based in Thailand. Hailing from Scotland, Sean began martial arts training at 14, trying out several forms but not liking any until he found Muay Thai, which he considers supreme in the range of striking systems. Although his matchfighting career began at 18, it was not until he was 21 that Sean began to take competition seriously, and success followed in Britain where he became the SIMTA Welterweight British Champion and IMTC Super Welterweight Champion. Sean also chalked up notable wins in Thailand as well, including at Rajadamern and Lumpinee, and during WMC King's and Queen's Birthday Celebrations in Bangkok. In March 2007, Sean defeated Kassenov Dias of Kazakhstan to claim the WMC Intercontinental title during the President's Cup in Almaty, Kazakhstan. A thinking fighter who takes time to work out his opponent, Sean's Muay Thai skills has improved since moving to Thailand where he trains at Sasiprapa and Lanna Muay Thai gyms in Bangkok and Chiangmai.

David Pacquette

Briton David Pacquette is one of the better known fighters vying to be The Contender Asia. At the KO Gym in London, Pacquette is a qualified martial arts instructor in Muay Thai, boxing, and kickboxing. He is also a gym instructor with qualifications first aid, circuit training and in nutrition and weight management, skills that make him a scientific fighter in the ring. An allround athlete, Pacquette's other interests include running and swimming. Pacquette has represented England in European Muay Thai events and appeared on Channel Five Television's Night Of Fight Programmes. He is variously the ICF British Champion and IMTF, WMTO and WKPL English Champion. His experience will be his greatest asset.

I watched the 1st episode last night link is below, (you might need divx installed to view it) if you havent got time to watch it all skip to about 35mins in for the 1st fight

canadian Trevor Smandych v Thailands Naruepol Fairtex

http://www.mymuaythai.com/archives/episode-1/

Full info on the official site:

http://contenderasia.com/

Episode 1


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

what channel is the show on?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

For anyone wanting the second episode here it is. You may need the DivX pluggin but you may not.

Episode 2

http://www.stage6.com/user/leexh/video/2130704/Contender-Asia-Episode-2---FULL

Sean Wright ( scotland ) vs James Martinez ( USA )


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

bonecrusher said:


> what channel is the show on?


Its not on over here yet mate, only just airing in Asia, so you've got to get it on the net, Links will be going up though in this thread...just like cha$e has done....nice one cha$e


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

No worries. Im working ong etting the stram for episode 3 but all i can find are the downloads


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Episode 1

Episode 2

Episode 3

Episode 4

Episode 5

Episode 6

Episode 7

Episode 8

Episode 9

Episode 10

Episode 11

Episode 12 ~ Missing

Episode 13 Semi Final

Episode 14 semi Final


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Legend


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bump........new episodes added


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

have you seen the other programme on eurosport 'its showtime reality'. colin farricker is the british rep but i have notn seen anything of him on the show. the next two parts are on friday at 7.30 on eurosport.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me, ive been looking forward to this cheers mate


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Another 2 episodes added


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

whoa, got square eyes now - spent the last 2 days watching all this on you tube - could not get the links to work for some reason - top show the final was awsome (as well as some of the other fights)....recommended viewing - sitting here full of man flu all inspired:happy:


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been watching it on ITV4 and its must see viewing its given me the kick up the arse to put my sandee gloves on and get back thai boxing asap!!! I'm sure most gyms will have an influx on wanna be thai boxers for the next few weeks....:baffled:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Lol, yeah back in the days our dojo always used to be chokka for a week or 2 after the karate kid was on!!!!.

I enjoyed this more than the boxing contender not because I am biased but thought the general competition/fights where better quality.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

SI i totally agree, there does seem to a better air of quality to the fights and the competitors in general....

If anything it shows just how effective a standup Muay Thai is...


----------

